# Hitchhiker



## drron007 (May 22, 2021)

Hi,
Does anyone know what is attached to the mushroom? It looks like something is living inside the shell looking object.

Thank you


----------



## SantaMonica (Sep 18, 2008)

Any other pics?


----------



## Jasonaquariume (May 30, 2021)

would it be possible to take some pics where you zoom in some more? Or maybe you can do a video where u zoom in?


----------



## blrvnblst (Jun 30, 2021)

That is a vermatid snail. They are sometimes hard to break off by hand so people with usually put super glue gel on top


----------

